# Passenger compartment air filter



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

I just thought I'd write an FYI here, I never realized my truck (2000 Chev 2500 Silverado) had a passenger compartment air filter until I was looking through the manual for something else the other day and found a section on it, and it stated that as long as the truck has A/C then it has the filter. My truck has 180KM or 112K miles on it, and there was a pile of crap in the filter, quite disgusting...best of all the blower blows much harder now, I originally thought that the first couple blower settings were broken on my controls as they didn't seem to do much, but now it looks like it was because of too much resistance from the crap in the filter... There is actually 2 filters that sit in there side by side, and are very easy to change, and around 30 bucks for both the filters (came packaged together)...

To change it you need to drop the passenger's "kick guard" that is over the heater box, I did not remove mine totally, just removed the 2 farthest right screws to drop it and flex it down out of the way, then you will see on the heater box a thin door, it runs from front to back, the back has a bolt holding it, and the front a clip, i just unclipped the front and swung the door to the side out of the way, I think you are supposed to unbolt the back first, but I didn't... now the first filter will just slide down and out, then the second filter you have to slide it to the rear of the vehicle then slide it out of the same slot the first one came out of... Whole job should take like 10 min....

I'm looking forward to the next plowing to see how much better my heater/defroster works compared to before, since it sure seems to blow stronger!! I think pretty much any chev from 2000 and newwer should have the same setup as this, especially if you have higher miles you should check it out.... 

Matthew


----------



## mautore (Dec 6, 2008)

Ontario, thanks for the info. I recently bought an '02 chevy 2500hd but don't have a manual yet. I'll be checking my passenger filter for sure.


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info Ontario i know i had filters but didn't know were


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I am going to check mine as well. Im sure its clogged like my fuel filter was.


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

my 02 has them


----------



## mautore (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Scott, my '02 must of them also.


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

Remove the cover under the glovebox, there is a screw holding what lo0kes like a strap around the air duct. Under the strap there are 2 filters. I change mine about once a year, which is about 60k. If you are a smoker or live on dusty roads you will not beleive the diffrence.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes you'd be surprised at how much difference a fresh set of filters can make. So few owners even realize that they're even in there and most lack of airflow complains are due to dirty cabin filters...which is one reason only the '99-'02's had the cabin filters. They were omitted in '03.


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

I am supprized that they were omitted. I thought the 03 and 04 trucks we have had them. Now I have to go look. May be a week or 2 before I catch up with them.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

does the 05 have them


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

naturalgreen;700351 said:


> does the 05 have them


Nope like I already said, omitted by the '03 model year. :waving:


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I got mine two months ago........Damn procrastination again, still haven't changed them out.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks i read that just making sure


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

B B why did they omit them ???? Was it do to lack of customer maintenance replacing them ????


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

RichG53;701386 said:


> B B why did they omit them ???? Was it do to lack of customer maintenance replacing them ????


Best I can gather yes. Too many owner complains due to lack of airflow since few owners bother to read the owners manual to educate themselves on the fact that the filters are there and need changed as a scheduled maintenance item. Cost is likely #2.

It is possible with some mods to install them in the newer model trucks that didn't come equipped with them. Not a 5 minute deal but possible none the less.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

im curious if any parts store has them in stock..


----------



## mautore (Dec 6, 2008)

A quick search shows Autozone has both the particulate and the charcoal filter. I usually deal with a local NAPA and if they don't have it in stock, they get it in a day.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

i have found that the charcol ones seem to be better...
alot of new cars have the cabin air filter in them...
you would be suprised how many people don't have a clue they are there... (used to work at a lube shop)


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well after reading this thread, I decided to check mine. Oh my god they are disgusting at best!!!! They are white when new right?? I have seen the insides of a muffler look cleaner, lol. They were black and full of grass clippings, dirt, etc. I bet they are original from 2000. When I pulled the cover down, 3 pens fell out, an old gas receipt, and a bunch more grass clippings and leaves. I just left them out. None of my other trucks had them and were fine, so why waste the $$??? Blower sure works better now!!!!! And I got a face full of left over leaf chunks when I turned the thing on full blast. Should be good to go now


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Does any one have pics of this? Also do the diesels have the same filter


----------



## mautore (Dec 6, 2008)

Deckboys, thanks for the tip on the charcoal filter. Since I've only had my '02 a few weeks I plan on replacing the cabin filter, I just haven't gotten to it yet. I was wondering which would be better the regular or the charcoal?
Does anyone else have any opinions?


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

mine is a duramax, sorry no pics here


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Here.....It's not the greatest, but scroll to page 12... and right click to rotate clockwise.

Cabin Filter


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would not omit them they help keep dust out of the cab.... It's to bad they stopped installing them due to customer neglect...It was a good idea...!!!!!!!


----------



## mautore (Dec 6, 2008)

RepoMan, thanks for the Wix info. on cabin filter replacement. I still haven't found the time to do mine, but this should make it easier.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

mautore;703487 said:


> RepoMan, thanks for the Wix info. on cabin filter replacement. I still haven't found the time to do mine, but this should make it easier.


Not a problem. Don't feel bad, I got the filters back in August or September.....Still haven't got around to doing mine yet. For someone that never stops moving, I sure am a procrastinator.


----------



## mautore (Dec 6, 2008)

LOL, well I know that feeling too. The problem is, I try not to procrastinate...I just never get the time. One thing always seems to lead to another!


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Replaced mine tonight, a whole 15.99 at autozone. (Bosch)


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I am sure they help keep the dust down in the cab. But since my a/c dont work and I have my window down 90% of the time, Im not too worried about the dust. Especially during the mowing season.


----------



## Binford (Aug 1, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;701936 said:


> Does any one have pics of this? Also do the diesels have the same filter


I've got a diesel, with A/C. Here are some pics of the procedure:










Use a 7mm or 9/32 deep socket to pull the kick panel off.










Push the filter door tab in and pull down to release it.










Pivot it out of the way....










Then pull the filter(s) out. (That's a new one going in there though....)

Really easy, guys! Airflow increases BIG-time!


----------



## Diemaker (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics. I have a 99 silverado and this really needed to be done.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

FYI, they come in pairs in the box. I bought two boxes at the store to find out they were a twin pack.


----------

